# 25 lb. co2 tank



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

How much do these tanks go for? I have 2 that were given to me by someone many many years ago. I hooked one up for a planted tank a few years back so I know one of them works and has gas atleast. Thing is, they're so big and I'd prefer to sell it off and buy smaller ones. I just don't know what's a fair price to ask.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No idea there guy... I know my 5lb can go for upwards of an easy $40 empty


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

It depends, if they are past or close to inspection age the expense to have it re-certified is a factor. Tanks need to be tested every 5 years.

Can you see any inspection stamps that might have the last 2 digits of a year in them?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am certain they are beyond 5 years.
If that is the case, how do I get them re-certified and at what cost approx?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure of the cost...I've been using CO2 for less than 5 years. 

I don't know where you are located, but http://www.camcarb.com/ in Weston do refurbishing and exchange of cylinders - and same day refills. Whoever you talk to, I'd be interested in the costs too if you don't mind a follow up post.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've heard of camcarb. If I ever get around to it, I'll report back. Although, I may just try to sell one of them as is.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

so a member on PN has verified that it costs $35 for re-certifying.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, that's around the price I was quouted. I wasn't %100 sure so I didn't post any reply. Is your cylinder aluminum, the metal one or the metal one painted red type?
If it's aluminum, it's worth while to sell it.
Otherwise, you can still sell it back to camcarb or any of the beverage store. That is, if it's doens't have rust all over it. I think it should be around $65 - $80 each. They might deduct the re-certification cost from this amount though.
So if the cylinder is still in good condition, I'd probably just use it up first.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm..I'm not sure what type of canister it is. It's still in fairly good shape I would think. I'll take a picture of it over the weekend.

I wonder if I can swap it for a 10 pounder. This thing is too big to fit under any stand I have. 

Do you guys fit 10 lb. tanks under you stands?


----------

